# Parents Outraged Over "Scream Rooms"



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2012)

This is just terrible. Who's idea was this? 


> [h=1]Parents outraged over 'scream rooms' for special needs students at Connecticut elementary school[/h]				 	  	   	   	  	     	    	By Cristina Corbin
> Published January 11, 2012
> | FoxNews.com
> 
> ...


Special needs children don't need to be thrust into a room to calm down. Hopefully someone will conduct mass firings at this school and a few go to jail for child endangerment and abuse! 
I'm just as shocked and horrified over this. What the hell were they thinking? Geez!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats crazy.  Souds like seriously poor training for the staff at that school.


----------



## Pedantix (Jan 12, 2012)

That's disgusting. I suppose it goes along the lines of today's outlook though, if you don't fit into the regimented mold that they have set up for you, if you are "different", than the best thing to do is separate you from the other youth so that you don't "disrupt" there brain washing. God forbid that any of the "normal" kids start to get ideas about how life may be different than what is being crammed down their throats. Wouldn't want people thinking for them selves or that life is about their fellow man, now would we....  :rpo:

What do you think that does to these "special needs" children? First they get upset about something, even if its something that everyone else sees as "no big deal" (a loud noise, a flashing light, etc), then instead of the people who are Supposed to be Helping them reassuring them and helping them to understand that their feelings are natural but they can try to learn to understand and regulate them, they say "Your feelings are completely invalid, misplaced, and wrong! And you are wrong for having those feelings!". And THEN, on top of all that, they separate them from everyone else and put them in solitary confinement where these "bad feelings" expand upon themselves to a point that the child, who is now not only upset about the first problem, but is angry at himself and confused as to why he is being punished for something he doesn't know how to change or control, ends up urinating on themselves and injuring themselves so that the custodians need to clean up blood and urine stains afterwards. 

Sick. It's no wonder our society is so screwed up when those who need help the most are shunned.


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2012)

not enough info.

Screaming can in itself be an outlet of frustration. We are way too much conditioned to be quiet all the time.

Separating a special needs child from the rest of the class can also be a useful tool by removing extra stimuli that can trigger behavior.


But all in all, I am all for not sending everything 'special needs' into a regular school environment. 
Our local High School has almost as many people on the payroll to deal with special needs kids as they have for the rest of the student body. Some of the kids are just a wee bit odd, some are completely in lala land. I think it is taking the special snowflake approach a little too far at the expense of the rest of the kids who are supposed to go on and become the leaders of this country. 
Some of the special needs kids can be very disturbing and disruptive.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2012)

granfire said:


> Separating a special needs child from the rest of the class can also be a useful tool by removing extra stimuli that can trigger behavior.
> 
> 
> But all in all, I am all for not sending everything 'special needs' into a regular school environment.
> ...



That's fine, understandable and all of that. But locking them in a room and a small one at that? That, is not helping the child deal with their special needs. 
Some kids can be a bit odd... but remember it's the definition that counts right? What's fine and dandy for me might be odd for you and vice-versa, no? 
Agreed that there are some kids out there that do require a bit of extra attention, extra training (on the staff's part) to be handled appropriately. School systems need better funding to deal with these kids. 
Otherwise what the Connecticut school had done was something along the lines of medieval methods of dealing with "special needs". Just wrong IMO.


----------



## Arinai (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow... that's horrible... and sad. That is definitely not the way to deal with special needs kids.


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> That's fine, understandable and all of that. But locking them in a room and a small one at that? That, is not helping the child deal with their special needs.
> Some kids can be a bit odd... but remember it's the definition that counts right? What's fine and dandy for me might be odd for you and vice-versa, no?
> Agreed that there are some kids out there that do require a bit of extra attention, extra training (on the staff's part) to be handled appropriately. School systems need better funding to deal with these kids.
> Otherwise what the Connecticut school had done was something along the lines of medieval methods of dealing with "special needs". Just wrong IMO.



Well, teh definition of odd:
Though diagnosed ADHD and autistic, the kid just comes across as goofy.

On the other hand, I have heard of kids freaking their classmates out by doing strange things like biting themselves etc. 

Also, not everybody is claustrophobic.

But as I said, not enough information.
They heard screams.


----------

